# Tool belts are HUGE. Best minimal belts for smaller guys.



## The_Thin_Man (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi everyone.

First post here and this one is about tool belts. Mainly, sizes.
I'm a pretty small guy with a 30" waist and a buck-forty or so. I'm mostly a DIY'er around my house with a half an acre and plenty of projects. I just erected a 113' fence and used my neighbors Husky tool belt. The belt loop holes didn't even come close to fitting me, so I had to punch a hole through the nylon webbing and get by that way (my neighbor insisted I do this...). Besides being ill-fitting, the belt was heavy with all those pockets and excess. I don't wear suspenders so I'm already at a disadvantage.

Despite flaws, the belt was exactly what I needed and my best friend while I finished the fence. I have plenty of other outdoor projects like this so I'd rather just get my own belt.

I like quality craftsmanship and products. Can you think of any good quality, minimal tool belts that specifically fit smaller body types?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I built my own. Start with a wide, 2 1/2" or so belt. Add components that you like. I don't like the double bag, one-size-fits-all set up. I have a hammer loop, tape holder and 4 tiered bag. The bag is positioned on the left, hammer on the right and tape just behind the hammer. OH, and suspenders are a must.









McGuire-Nicholas 2.5 in. Oil Tanned Leather Work Belt 1DM-605CC-3 - The Home Depot


This Saddle Leather Belt is constructed of genuine 2.75 in. W saddle leather for rigidity that resists curling under load. Ideal for adding pouches or single tool holders to it. Featuring a double tine



www.homedepot.com













Estwing 9-Pocket Full Leather Framer's Tool Belt Pouch 94750 - The Home Depot


Designed for maximum utility and constructed for ultimate reliability this Estwing framer's tool pouch has 2 easy access fastener pouches and a single large main pocket that is lined with several smaller



www.homedepot.com













OX TOOLS Padded Nylon Trade Tool Belt Suspenders OX-T264501 - The Home Depot


These suspenders are built for all day comfort and long life. The padding on the suspenders are for added comfort while working. The fully adjustable front and back makes these suspenders fit all sizes.



www.homedepot.com













Milwaukee 7 in. Hammer Loop 48-22-8149 - The Home Depot


Milwaukee Work Gear is Nothing But Heavy Duty. Designed with professional tradesmen in mind and built with 1680 Denier Nylon, Riveted Seams and All Metal Hardware, Milwaukee work gear is up to 5X More



www.homedepot.com


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> OH, and suspenders are a must


In my 40's my tool belt was getting aggravating the way it hung on my waist so I bought suspenders for it. Made a world of difference for me.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Larry and Mark offer some good advice: make your belt custom to your size and the jobs you do the most.
I go to flea markets and often see pouches of different sizes and styles that you would not normally see in a Box Store.
I've always had leather - I like leather - I do not like canvas. and there is no reason to settle for just one belt. a true DIY guy should have at least 3 or 4 tool belts for different projects. again, make it (or them) custom to your needs.
and a very hardy welcome to the forum !! (oh, and we are both the same size, BTW).


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Obesity on the rise, plus-size everything will be sold.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm about 2" bigger around than you. Check out Aprons and Combos Archives - goclc.com. I received one 20+ years ago for a wedding present. It isn't perfect, but has done what I needed. I keep it set up for building and carpentry. For electrical work, I have a Husky electricians' pouch that I clip onto my belt.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

Similar here... I'm a 170# beanpole. Suspenders help, but ultimately the weight got to my back anyway.

I use an open tool bag now, and stuff the 4-6 tools i'm using at the moment in the pockets of my overalls.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Just remember where you put each tool. Always! 

I just took down a fluorescent fixture & found my wire cutters on top of the fixture.  After years!


----------



## The_Thin_Man (Aug 30, 2021)

Thanks to everyone who has posted. The evolution of the discussion has been valuable. 
At first, I absolutely dismissed @chandler48's suggestion of "building" a tool belt but as I kept reading through and doing my own looking at some of the bigger players in tool belts, I started seeing that this was really the only way to get exactly what one wanted in a belt. And the suspenders comments have started to infiltrate my judgement as well. 

Other comments are certainly welcome but I appreciate the wisdom already provided above.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Just like the tools themselves, there are a lot of choices in storing and carrying them, and a lot of times it's going to vary depending on the task at hand. With belts, suspenders are, in my opinion, a must. As or maybe even more important than simply keeping the belt from slipping down they put the load where it belongs, on the shoulders, rather than around the kidneys and so on. I use a belt a lot, and have a good quality leather one that is as comfortable as they get, but still prefer an alternative many times. Again, it depends what you're doing. For something that doesn't require more than a handful of nails or screws and just a hammer, screwdriver, ratchet, or whatever, I'd usually just as soon use a cheap nail apron and maybe a hammer hook on my belt. Sometimes you might need more than even the largest belt can carry, so I use 5 gallon plastic buckets with a liner a lot. Around the shop, working back and forth between the table saw, planer, router table, etc., I wear an apron more and more often because they keep everything close at hand and are easy to shake the dust out of when done.


----------



## ObserverX2930 (Jan 19, 2021)

My little brother had one of these years ago. Now he builds houses for a living!


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

That donut holder looks like a valuable addition to any tool belt!


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

How long can you carry a donut around before you eat it?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I didn't include a tape holder in my description. I use the Magtite holder. No fumbling with the clip, no worn pocket edges, and no dropping the tape to the floor. The magnet replaces your central screw on the tape and finds its way to the holder very easily. It will not fall off.









US Tape 59955 Magtite Tape Measure Holster, Yellow | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for US Tape 59955 Magtite Tape Measure Holster, Yellow at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Been wearing bags for 39 years. After I ditched the suspenders after 20 years my back quit going out on me.

Think about it. All that weight hanging on your shoulders can do a number on the back if you are bent over daily.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

ratherbefishing said:


> How long can you carry a donut around before you eat it?


One in each hand and one in the holder for reserve.😁


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

Like Chandler, I pretty much customized my own, although I really like a padded fabric belt rather than leather. OTOH, I wear as few tools as practical and prefer to use a bucket or bag when possible. I admit that's a contrast to what I did when I started out in construction many years ago, when I thought one needed to carry as many tools as possible on a belt.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

In all honesty, my tool belt and bag contain most of any small tool I need for either framing or trim work. I have a Swanson square, but I also have a small 4" try square. Nail pullers, flat bar, angle finder, mini plane (Oh, you can't do without one of these). BUT, I don't wear it any more. I hang it on a nail and retrieve what I need, which isn't much, since my guys don't let me do much.


----------

